# is Russ simply a midget



## Emperorguard500 (May 5, 2010)

i know he is the shortest of the primarchs, but how tall he is, he still must be in the 6f6 range or something, 

i been hearing from people that he is like a midget/dwarf or something


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

huh.....where do you get this info...Russ is a primarch.and on the average primarchs over 8 feet if not more. Russ maybe one of the shorter Primarch but no way is he 6 feet 6 range... 
6 feet 6 range would be consider short for a space marine.


----------



## Serith (Oct 1, 2011)

I think you are getting mixed up with the latest portrail of Angron in the up coming black library book. The smallest primarch is more likely Alpharius due to his ability to get confused with his tallest space marines.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude, if I could swing the hammer right now...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Shame we've no longer got negative rep...


----------



## DanCoolins (Sep 10, 2011)

this guy is hurting the poor forums....
unish:


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I died a little inside.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Russ is a midget, FACT. 

In fact the Spear of Russ is not in fact a spear at all, it's just the name given to the occurrence when someone accidently picks Russ up and throws him at someone.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Aramoro said:


> Russ is a midget, FACT.
> 
> In fact the Spear of Russ is not in fact a spear at all, it's just the name given to the occurrence when someone accidently picks Russ up and throws him at someone.


I laughed alot at that, need to spread more rep round so i can rep you for that comment.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

No, Emperorguard500, YOU are the midget!

And then empererguard50 was the midget.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah, shame we can no longer neg rep...


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Aramoro said:


> Russ is a midget, FACT.
> 
> In fact the Spear of Russ is not in fact a spear at all, it's just the name given to the occurrence when someone accidently picks Russ up and throws him at someone.


Sigged! 

I need to spread more Rep around though...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Shame we've no longer got negative rep...





djinn24 said:


> Yeah, shame we can no longer neg rep...


Don`t really agree with this. I would prefer that a mod brought an end to this rather than becoming a hate fest.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Block him! Ended for good


----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

I came here only to snigger like a horrible troll.

Having done that, I'm going to leave...


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

We can't neg rep anymore?

Good.

Some assholes negged me a load of times just because they didn't like me.

So I negged them back. In the end no-one was happy.

But enough about that, EmpGuard really needs to be banned at this stage. I knew before even seeing who the OP was, that it was EmpGuard. Such a stupid question...

Edit: Good idea Stevey


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Serpion5 said:


> Don`t really agree with this. I would prefer that a mod brought an end to this rather than becoming a hate fest.


what about if we have a hate "gala", its similar but less corporate, fest's have lost there way a bit in recent years, a gala has a more village feel, everyone can join in the hate but they have to have a go on the tombola and buy some cakes to support the scout hut?


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

My comment was suppose to be sarcastic, mimicking someone above. Ploss actually posted about this guy on another thread on how he never returns to his threads etc.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

What we need is


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Serith said:


> I think you are getting mixed up with the latest portrail of Angron in the up coming black library book.


what...because of the cover art in which he's leaning down against the railing?



Serith said:


> The smallest primarch is more likely Alpharius due to his ability to get confused with his tallest space marines.


yes...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> what about if we have a hate "gala", its similar but less corporate, fest's have lost there way a bit in recent years, a gala has a more village feel, everyone can join in the hate but they have to have a go on the tombola and buy some cakes to support the scout hut?


Can we have an awards ceremony too? 

We could give away the Lux prize.... for the .... most.... annoying.... and.... frustrating thread and use of the..... word..... Paradigm :good:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

He doesn't even revisit these death-holes once posted. What we need is this:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> what about if we have a hate "gala", its similar but less corporate, fest's have lost there way a bit in recent years, a gala has a more village feel, everyone can join in the hate but they have to have a go on the tombola and buy some cakes to support the scout hut?


:laugh::laugh::laugh:I'd sig this too but I already have two of your quotes in there.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## Black Steel Feathers (Aug 17, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> He doesn't even revisit these death-holes once posted. What we need is this:


Simply, YES.

What, exactly, has the galaxy come to when the Emperor is guarded by people like that?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yet people keep posting in his threads. I for one have reported him, and recommend others to do the same, and then just ignore his threads, they'll soon fade out. The more we post in them the more it encourages him. This will be my last post in any of his inane trolling expeditions. I suggest everybody else does the same.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Yet people keep posting in his threads. I for one have reported him, and recommend others to do the same, and then just ignore his threads, they'll soon fade out. The more we post in them the more it encourages him. This will be my last post in any of his inane trolling expeditions. I suggest everybody else does the same.


 
Problem is, trolling him right back is just as fun


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

And completely against the fucking rules, which you should be well aware of since you were supposed to read them. But assuming you need a refresher, and not your first view of this one, let me quote the damned thing for you:



The Rules said:


> *Trolling and/or attempting to bait others into a flame war will not be tolerated.* This include political commentary. Any posts we deem to fall in this category will be deleted.



I do hope that a quick search of your post history _does not_ show you were dumb enough to ignore this.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Woop, sorry about that darkreever DX

Then again, if trolling isn't allowed, how come eg500's many threads are still up? :/


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Have you seen him post recently?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alsojames said:


> Then again, if trolling isn't allowed, how come eg500's many threads are still up? :/


Its one thing to troll members, though that is against the rules. Its an entirely different matter for a member to create a bunch of threads, because in the end that member isn't really trolling people.


Can a lot of those threads be balled into one? Yes. Can a simple search get most of the answers to those questions? Most likely. Should the OP contribute more than just the one post per thread? You bet. 

Have most of those threads generated some form of discussion? Yep.


Better one member making fifty threads that see fifty responses and attract a bit of attention, either for the content discussed or for the bit of banter created in the users wake, than a single thread which might see two hundred responses total.


A bit spammy, and thats why some of us keep an eye on it, but you can't really deny that people do flock to these threads for both good and bad reasons. (Though how about doing some good and making sure that when you post, its tipping the scales in favour of of the good, not bad.)


----------

